# Husqvarna Stump grinder/new



## ScottTree (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a new stump grinder. I was wondering if anyone has any input on the Husqvarna stumper 13 h sg13 ? One specific question i have about it. Does it have good depth, can you go deep with it? Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## ScottTree (Apr 29, 2007)

*Recomend*

Also could anyone recommend a quality 13 hp pull behind stump grinder? I'm looking for a new, " RELIABLE " stumper, with a good design. One that goes to a good depth to completely remove down to the tap root on most stumps. Appreciated anyones opinion.


----------



## hornett22 (Apr 29, 2007)

*i have the sg-13 and i love it.*

i bought it after i rented that piece of garbage vermeer at homeless depot.the husqvarna is a much better machine.you can get good depth but you have to disconnect the oil alert to get really deep.all you have to do is unhook one wire on the front.takes seconds.


----------



## ScottTree (Apr 29, 2007)

Hornett does the wheel maintain good torque with not much bog down. And if i get u right u can disconnect the oil alert and the machine will go to the tap root for complete removals on most stumps. One other thing, does it have a tow tongue for towing behind your truck. Thnx


----------



## hornett22 (Apr 29, 2007)

*it's absolutely not a tow behind.*

it doesn't bog down to bad.key is keep the teeth as sharp as you can and keep the belts adjusted properly.-it is about the equivalent to a large snowblower.if you have help or ramps you put it in the back of a truck or on a trailer.i like it because you can get it anywhere.


----------



## ScottTree (Apr 30, 2007)

Thnx horn/// Anybody else have any suggestions on a pull behind with a 13hp. I


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2007)

Well depending on what you are using it
for I feel under horsed at twenty five ponys and 
am going to get a bigger grinder soon! If you are
a home owner and are buying to grind a few stumps
guess that may be different! Where I live lots of rocks
and a small grinder would not compete bigger is better
and am looking to go seventy horse or better on next
grinder. Stumps do not pay enough to take all day getting
the job done.


----------



## ScottTree (Apr 30, 2007)

A little background. I'm in northern california. I do residential prunes and removals. I do mostly backyard and front yard stumps. I don't climb large trees anymore nothing over 60ft. I may get 50-60 ft off the ground twice a yr. Mostly small stuff as i do most of my jobs alone. The small stumps i deal with in my area go for 50-100 apiece. With a 13h i can get through 5-10 stumps a day. Stumps 4' and up go 125 on up. Most i've charged for a stump using a 13h is 275 . But those stumps are few and far between. Anyway i'd usually set up a stump day and do nothing but stumps renting the machine which goes for 110 for 24 hrs. So now i've saved the money and i want to get my own. 50 stumps and the machine is paid for. For the past several yrs. i've rented the same machine and it's always a hastle for me to get them to have sharp teeth ready for me on the machine so i end up sharpening the dmn things myself. Point is i dn't have alot of experience with other 13 h stumpers. That's why i'd like to get your guys opinions on other machines this size. My main concerns are durability, design and being able to get the machine deep. I just dn't want to get a machine and find because poor disign of the head or someting i cn't get a good angle to go down. Also it's a bumber the husqvarna isn't a pull behind because i do all my stumps alone most of the time, so i'm not going to have help lifting it and i'd prefer not to add a small trailer to my already limited space. A pull behind will most likely meet my needs. Any input on bluebird or any other brand would be much appreciated.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 30, 2007)

A vermeer 252, is the smallest I would even consider
I want the carelton 4400 with diesel and remote it seems
very durable


----------



## ScottTree (May 1, 2007)

Yea i'd have no problem fitting that vermeer through a gate !!!!!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ScottTree (May 1, 2007)

*I have my eye on a stumper*

I've found a machine i think.
Beeline SGN non towable with a honda 13h. Has alot of good features on it, two brakes, easy access to the belt, cool belt tensioner. Never used green teeth, but i think i'm going to try them. Anyone ever use them? Decided it's better to get a small trailer as i can also put my tools in it, leaving me more room in the back of my truck. Anyone have any experience with this machine ? 

http://www.mystumpgrinder.com/newest-model.htm


----------



## ropensaddle (May 1, 2007)

ScottTree said:


> Yea i'd have no problem fitting that vermeer through a gate !!!!!!:biggrinbounce2:


I have yet to find a gate that I can't get through with mine


----------



## ScottTree (May 1, 2007)

Rope i'd love a bigger machine, but as you can see i'm small operation. I'm happy making 4-5k a month. So an 8 to 15k machine doesn't make sense for me. Where i'm at there are many walkways through the gate from the front yard to the backyard and they are narrow 4 ft wide at best with the usual clutter, garbage cans, blah blah blah. I'm new to this site and i thought there would be more feedback on this thread.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 10, 2007)

wrong forum bro ,this should be in ''large equipment'' forum,I see lots of new threads in the wrong forum,come on mods do your job!


----------



## ScottTree (May 10, 2007)

Thnx Rolla. I'll try it over there. Sorry for posting in the wrong section.


----------



## Timberhauler (May 10, 2007)

I've been subbing out my stump work since I've been in the business,but I think that this year will be the year I finally get one...I'm thinking maybe a Carlton 2500


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 23, 2014)

Timberhauler said:


> I've been subbing out my stump work since I've been in the business,but I think that this year will be the year I finally get one...I'm thinking maybe a Carlton 2500



My reply is about eight years after the OP's but I have more than two cents (Common sense now) to throw on the card table. In early 2004 I started to grind using and learning on my partner's old heavy stubborn Vermeer SC-206 which did not like turning left, better to go right. So we worked with it and did a few jobs amid many tree service jobs. I ended the partnership in '08, went to TCIA Expo in Milwaukee and attended a workshop on diversifying services. So in '09 I bought a barely used Husqvarna SG-13 with a Honda GX390, for ale in Memphis on eBay. Ten months or about 100 hours later I bought a self-propelled Beeline SG13 powered by a Kohler Command Pro CS 12 Hydro. Both machines have kept me going for work but often breakdown due to poor engineering, amateur documentation and varying repair cost. Why? Lots of rocks just like AS member "ropensaddle" in Hot Springs wrote about. I am in north central Arkansas where we also have lots of rocks. No wonder it is I have seen at least four guys bite the dust on stumping here. I am a glutton for punishment and hate to say no to a customer. Now I'll shift to the Large Equipment forum and see who has said what about this headache.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 23, 2014)

I had an sg 13. It was useless on anything of substance.


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 24, 2014)

ducaticorse said:


> I had an sg 13. It was useless on anything of substance.



That is an interesting contrast for "Ducati"'s efforts. In 2009 I took out a giant co-dominant red oak of 80 years growth split in half by ice. It's stump was nine feet diameter and took 13 hours of grinding, a very impressive job for that little machine. I wondered then how long it would have taken a US Praxis 13HP to do the job.

The Husky weighs 250 and chops up stumps very effectively. But two weeks ago it's cutter wheel axle snapped in two at the wheel weld. You should have heard the commotion it made! Four online Husqvarna dealers said NIS, special order yet www.ereplacementparts.com in Utah had one! With frt it came to $305.00 and I got new pilot bearings for $37 apiece, making for a big expense but some weighty scrap metal. My reason for buying the self-propelled Beeline was the work required to push and pull the Husky up and down the slopes...they're everywhere and I tip the scale at a meager 165 pounds. I needed a backpack booster engine. LOL
Now the Beeline, at 13 HP, has a permanently sealed Hydro stat drive, electric starter, battery, electric clutch and bigger wheels and tires, more controls and cables all weighing in at 450 pounds with fuel. The cutter wheel on both machines looks interchangeable (made by Bluebird).
In the words of "Forest Gump" that's all I'm gonna say about that. Be safe out there and use sock warmers in yer boots.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 24, 2014)

The above post is nothing short of laughable. I imagine a stud stump such as the one the writer speaks of would take about two days to take down to an acceptable level below grade with an sg13. Unless it was equipped with tow missiles and a flamethrower.


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 24, 2014)

ducaticorse said:


> The above post is nothing short of laughable. I imagine a stud stump such as the one the writer speaks of would take about two days to take down to an acceptable level below grade with an sg13. Unless it was equipped with tow missiles and a flamethrower.



You nailed it Ducati. Never, in my wildest dreams, did I think I'd have to grind a stump that large. It was about maybe three work days that made that 13 hour job. We ground it to about 4" below soil level in rocky soil. The Bluebird teeth wore down on this job so I switched to Green #500 teeth and framed the bluebird teeth, never to be used again.
The Husqvarna could be called "a workout gym on wheels". It makes my upper body muscles real strong and heck I am past the age of 73 = 876 months, WOW= Work Out Worker!


----------



## flushcut (Jan 24, 2014)

ducaticorse said:


> The above post is nothing short of laughable. I imagine a stud stump such as the one the writer speaks of would take about two days to take down to an acceptable level below grade with an sg13. Unless it was equipped with tow missiles and a flamethrower.


Well it did take him 13 hours.


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 24, 2014)

flushcut said:


> Well it did take him 13 hours.


I logged everything about this job. Ice storm lasted more than one day as it came in January 2009. This tree was between a house and garage so I quickly strapped it with four 27' web straps to keep it together while I planned how to handle this project. Because of buildings close to tree, everything had to be rope-dropped until we got to the co-dominant central leader. Hired a truck crane to pick and load the two trunks to a flat bed. Two months of cold windy wet weather and other tree jobs waiting and customers calling meant we spent 22 days out of 62 calendar days on this beast. That's how an ant eats an elephant...one bite at a time. Inside the trunk my Stihl 066 Mag 32" bar ran into steel pipe, twisted shank nails, welded wire fence and barbed wire. Determined not to quit I bought a new MS460 28" and kept cutting. Firewood users came every evening to remove the wood and clean up for us. The stump grinder cut a metal horseshoe in half sending one half through the safety curtain and the other half out near my left steel toed boot. I have removed 15 giant trees since 1998. Since this messy one my estimate starts at $5K and works down 'cause my wallet got blistered on this estimate of $1,800 to $2,300. Never again friends. Dad always preached "don't give away the store!"


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 24, 2014)

treetopguy2028 said:


> I logged everything about this job. Ice storm lasted more than one day as it came in January 2009. This tree was between a house and garage so I quickly strapped it with four 27' web straps to keep it together while I planned how to handle this project. Because of buildings close to tree, everything had to be rope-dropped until we got to the co-dominant central leader. Hired a truck crane to pick and load the two trunks to a flat bed. Two months of cold windy wet weather and other tree jobs waiting and customers calling meant we spent 22 days out of 62 calendar days on this beast. That's how an ant eats an elephant...one bite at a time. Inside the trunk my Stihl 066 Mag 32" bar ran into steel pipe, twisted shank nails, welded wire fence and barbed wire. Determined not to quit I bought a new MS460 28" and kept cutting. Firewood users came every evening to remove the wood and clean up for us. The stump grinder cut a metal horseshoe in half sending one half through the safety curtain and the other half out near my left steel toed boot. I have removed 15 giant trees since 1998. Since this messy one my estimate starts at $5K and works down 'cause my wallet got blistered on this estimate of $1,800 to $2,300. Never again friends. Dad always preached "don't give away the store!"


 
Wtf? Did I just read that you spent 2 months earning $2300?


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 24, 2014)

Chris I was thinking the same thing.. .sounded more like a 10k removal to me!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 24, 2014)

I bet it really pissed you off that it took you so long to cut it down the branches you took off actually had enough time to regrow themselves , so in my head you may have cut that tree down 2xs ! And if you made a time lapse video of it that it would actually show changing seasons ! At the rate your going after 30 or so years you should have 60 or so trees under your belt @ at 80 your considered a pro at least proficient !


----------



## ShermanC (Jan 24, 2014)

Blakesmaster said:


> Wtf? Did I just read that you spent 2 months earning $2300?


First, I sometimes write too fast and what I write doesn't make sense to readers. Second, the 15 giant trees are a small portion of more than 4,300 felled since 1998. I'm a numbers guy who follows in the shadows of my dad. But I don't gamble...he had that addiction and two others that sure made life for our family miserable at times. 

Third, we had other tree work going on while we fought this red oak project. My hourly rate on this one dropped to $4.60 an hour. My groundie (then) got his regular hourly rate and had cattle to feed and keep fenced...they wreak havoc with fences. So this job ate my lunch, made me wiser with a stronger judgement and gave me the strength to know when to walk away from an opportunity. 
We seldom catch up on tree work for we have other duties and sources of income. This area population is sparse so there's a huge gap for income potential between doing it part time and making it full time.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 24, 2014)

treetopguy2028 said:


> First, I sometimes write too fast and what I write doesn't make sense to readers. Second, the 15 giant trees are a small portion of more than 4,300 felled since 1998. I'm a numbers guy who follows in the shadows of my dad. But I don't gamble...he had that addiction and two others that sure made life for our family miserable at times.
> 
> Third, we had other tree work going on while we fought this red oak project. My hourly rate on this one dropped to $4.60 an hour. My groundie (then) got his regular hourly rate and had cattle to feed and keep fenced...they wreak havoc with fences. So this job ate my lunch, made me wiser with a stronger judgement and gave me the strength to know when to walk away from an opportunity.
> We seldom catch up on tree work for we have other duties and sources of income. This area population is sparse so there's a huge gap for income potential between doing it part time and making it full time.


WTF?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 24, 2014)

ducaticorse said:


> WTF?


I have a feeling there's some issues there !


----------

